# Tough time



## Swat26 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello, I’m 26 and have been married for a year. I’ve been unsure of how to deal with separation in my marriage life and I hope to get some good advice on here that’ll help me to get back with my husband whom I love so much and how to approach better on these concerns. Thank you


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Welcome,

Hope we can help.

Based upon your circumstances you may find similar here, there is plenty to search and read.

If you choose to share your story, details about the nature of your separation and what precipitated it will help others in having a better picture of your circumstances.


----------

